# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ndonje ndihme per dhimbjen e kokes?

## Apollyon

Ka kohe qe ndjej dhimbje koke, nuk e kam te vazhdueshme por shpesh me dhemb edhe nga stresi qe krijohet ne pune.
Kam marre ilace, por skam qejf te demtoj stomakun me kto ilace se i kam inat, kshu qe nese ndonjeri ka ndonje ide se si mund ta heq dhimbjen e kokes me metoda te tjera, do ju falenderoja.

Me Respekt.

----------


## xfiles

Edhe mua me ndodh shpesh, po nese te vjen nga stresi, ilaçi me i mire eshte te mos stresohesh  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## SaS

mire e ka xfiles !!! edhe nje gje tjeter shiko se mos e ke migrene !!!

----------


## elen

Migrene eshte .Ka disa kokrra qe i merr nje here ne muaj dmth sa here te ze migrena dhe po nuk te la dhimbja mund te marresh dhe 2 kokrra. 
Migrena ka raste qe eshte e trashegueshme ,ka raste qe krijohet nga stresi ose nga mungesa e lengjeve.
Kalon vete pasi kalon moshen 45 vjecare..
sorry..

----------


## PINK

> Ka kohe qe ndjej dhimbje koke, nuk e kam te vazhdueshme por shpesh me dhemb edhe nga stresi qe krijohet ne pune.
> Kam marre ilace, por skam qejf te demtoj stomakun me kto ilace se i kam inat, kshu qe nese ndonjeri ka ndonje ide se si mund ta heq dhimbjen e kokes me metoda te tjera, do ju falenderoja.
> 
> Me Respekt.


qeros shume i sjellshem je bere keto kohet e fundit ? Mos ka ndodhur ndonje gje andej nga nderrmarrja aman .  :ngerdheshje: 

Apollyon , mos u streso . Dhe mos rri me ore te tera ne comp . Ndikon dhe lodhja e syve gjithashtu .

----------


## donna76

nuk vjen vetem nga stresi,po dhe nga ushqimi.
mundohu te besh cik "il bravo" dmth ta hash lehte dhe shume fruta perime . te njohesh trupin tend ne radhe te pare.
ose tani qe ben ftohte mbulohu mire me ndonje shall ose kapele ne koke.
bej cik fizkulture dhe pastaj shko poshte shinave te trenit  :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Apollyon

Faleminderit per pergjigjet.

Sidomos kjo zgjidhja fundit per te vajt poshte shinave eshte intriguese.

lol

----------


## wittstar

> Ka kohe qe ndjej dhimbje koke, nuk e kam te vazhdueshme por shpesh me dhemb edhe nga stresi qe krijohet ne pune.
> Kam marre ilace, por skam qejf te demtoj stomakun me kto ilace se i kam inat, kshu qe nese ndonjeri ka ndonje ide se si mund ta heq dhimbjen e kokes me metoda te tjera, do ju falenderoja.
> 
> Me Respekt.


Une nuk jam mjek.Jam amator i mjekesise alternative e cila ne shume raste ndihmon shume.Kjo megjithate ne asnje rast nuk duhet te zevendesoj mjekesine tradicionale,por po munde kombinoji te dyja.

1.Shko njehere tek nje neurolog,neurokirurg,duhet te kontrollosh koken per te pare nese ajo dhimbje vjen nga ndonje ndryshim organik ne tru(larg qofte) ose per te pare nese ke migrene,kjo eshte urgjente nese dhimbja jote e kokes shoqerohet me te vjella.Pra ne nje rast te tille duhet te shkosh urgjentisht tek nje neurolog.
2.Provo ne momente kur ke dhimbje koke te futesh kembet ne nje legen me uje te nxehte,me nje nxehtesi aq sa t'a duroj lekura e kembes pa torturuar vetvehten.Legenit me uje hidhi edhe nje luge ose dy luge kripe.Leri kembet ne uje duke i nxjerre here pas here,kete mund t'a besh derisa ndjen se uji fillon e humbet nxehtesine.Kete gje eshte mire t'a besh  c'do darke para gjumit,ose ne rast dhimbjeje akute.
2.Bej gjimnastike te kokes,duke u nisur nga pozicioni drejt i kokes levize koken ngadale pa sforcuar muskujt e qafes njehere majstas deri sa te preke supin,dhe njehere djathtas derisa te preke supin e djathte.Pastaj ben levizje te kokes njehere ulje poshte  deri sa mjekra te preke gjoksin  dhe pastaj aq sa mundesh ne drejtimin e kundert prapa,gjithmone duke patur kujdes te mos sforcosh muskujt.Kete eshte mire ta  besh cdo dite para se te shkosh ne pune apo ne shkolle,dhe para gjumit,vecanerisht nese mjeku te diagnistifikon migrene.
3.Perpiqu te sigurosh ne nje dyqan mjekesie alternative,ose nepermjet internetit harta refleksologjie: http://www.footandbodymassagers.com/...eflexology.jpg
per kembet dhe per duart,ato harta,te instruktojne per pikat qe duhet te ferkosh per disa minuta(5,10 min),sipas shqetesimit qe ke,ne kete rast ka pika te vecanta te cilat po t'i ferkosh kur ke dhimbje koke ne shume raste te lehtesojne ose t'a heqin fare dhimbjen.

Dhimbjet e kokes nuk jane semundje,ato jane simptoma semundjeje nga me te ndryshmet.
Para se te shkosh tek mjeku,nese vendos t'a besh kete perqendrohu vrojto veten dhe mba shenime se me cfare simptomash te tjera shoqerohet dhimbja e kokes,(djeresitje,duar te ftohta,rritje e irritacionit,zhurme ne veshe,crregullime te pari,ndryshime te sjelljes tende ndaj drites,(nuk duron dot me dritat),te vjella,ngrirje e pupilave te syrit,zverdhje te fytyres,crregullime ne gelltitje te peshtymes,etj,etj.
Perpiqu gjithashtu te vrojtosh vetveten a ka ndonje ore te caktuar kur te cfaqet dhimbja e kokes,(mengjes,dreke,darke,ne oret e para te punes,para gjumit,etj),a te cfaqet dhimbja pasi ke patur nje eskperience stresi apo kur ke komunikuar me nje njeri te caktuar etj.
Pra perpiqu te vrojtosh cdo ndryshim tjeter sado i parendesishem te duket ty vete por qe i cili ndryshim do te ndihmonte specialistin te bej nje diagnoze precize ne kohen e duhur gje qe mund te parandalonte marrjen e ilaceve tjeter per tjeter.

Po e perseris dhe nje here keto jane keshilla nga eksperienca(kam pjesetare te familjes time qe kane kete problem dhe keto keshilla kane funskionar gjithmone )
Keto nuk zevendesojne ne asnje menyre mjekun,me te cilin sic te shkruaj ketu me lart duhet te konsultohesh pa tjeter,vecanerisht ne se dhimbja e kokes shoqerohet me simptoma te tjera te cilat mos prit te ti nxjerri mjeku nga biseda por vrojto veten,shkruaji dhe permendja mjekut gjate bisedes.

Te shkuara

----------


## J@mes

Midis 150 dhimbjeve te kodifikuara te kokes 12 janė format kryesore, nga tė cilat mė tė pėrhapurat janė migrena, cefalea tensive dhe cefalea e pėrqendruar.

*Migrena*
Njė dhimbje e fortė dhe pulsante qė godet vetėm njė pjesė tė kokės, keqėsohet njėherėsh me mundimet fizike (ndonjėherė mjafton njė lėvizje e thjeshtė e kokės) dhe shoqėrohet me marrje mendsh, tė vjella, bezdisje nga drita, zhurma dhe erėra tė vecanta. Kriza e provokuar nga njė zgjerim i tepėrt dhe i papritur i enėve tė gjakut nė kafkė, mund tė zgjasė nga 4-72 orė dhe ka tendencė tė rikthehet. Ata qė janė me fat i lajnė hesapet njė herė nė gjashtė muaj, tė tjerė cdo muaj dhe madje edhe cdo javė. Gratė vuajnė mė sė shumti nga njė dhimbje e tillė.

*Cefalea e pėrqendruar* 
Kjo ėshtė forma mė e dhimbshme, por edhe mė e rralla; ajo godet njė nė 1000 vetė, vecanėrisht meshkujt. Ėshtė njė dhimbje qė zgjat pak, nga njė cerek ore deri nė tre orė, por mund tė jetė e padurueshme. Cefalea e pėrqendruar godet syrin e mollėzat dhe goditjet e saj nuk janė kurrė tė izoluara. Ato shfaqen nė periudha dhe orė fikse: pėr shembull, gjatė
cdo ndryshimi tė stinėve dhe gjithmonė nė mėngjes e nė mbrėmje.

*Cefalea tensive*
Ky ėshtė “rrethi klasik nė kokė” (njė lloj kaske therėse qė e shtyp kokėn) dhe nuk ėshtė kurrė shumė e fortė. Njė dhimbje e tillė varet nga njė shtrėngim i madh i muskujve tė qafės apo tė shpatullave, qė shkaktohet nga qėndrimi jo i mirė, nga pėrtypja, por edhe nga stresi dhe lodhja. Thuhet se simptomat nuk janė gjithmonė tė qarta dhe dhimbje tė ndryshme tė kokės mund edhe tė bėhen sė bashku. Atėherė, si mund tė kuptojmė se cilit grup i pėrket dhimbja jonė? Nėse vuani shpesh, sistemi mė i mirė ėshtė tė mbani njė ditar ku mund tė shėnoni numrin e goditjeve, frekuencėn e tyre dhe tipin e dhimbjes. Mė pas, kėtė ditar mund ta coni tek njė specialist qė ta shohė dhe tė japė diagnozėn e duhur. Nė rast se dhimbja e kokės ėshtė rastėsore dhe jo edhe aq e fortė, ditari nuk ka cfarė duhet, por njė kurė ėshtė e nevojshme. Sado kronike apo kalimtare tė jetė, cdo dhimbje koke ka ilacin e saj “lehtėsues”.

Apollyon shiko nder keto te treja dhe vlereso vete se cila dhimbje koke te perafrohet ty. Gjithsesi duke qene se ti je prononcuar se dhimbja e kokes mund te vi per shkak te ndonje stresi, une mendoj se mund te jete pikerisht *Cefalea tensive*. Duhet te vizitohesh per te qene me i sigurt.

----------


## Apollyon

wittstar edhe J@mes_Douglas  Ju falenderoj.

Besoj se kto keshilla sdo jene vetem per mua, po per te gjith ata qe kan probleme me dhimbjen e kokes.

wittsar keshillat e tua duhet ti provoj  :buzeqeshje: 




> Cefalea tensive
> Ky ėshtė “rrethi klasik nė kokė” (njė lloj kaske therėse qė e shtyp kokėn) dhe nuk ėshtė kurrė shumė e fortė. Njė dhimbje e tillė varet nga njė shtrėngim i madh i muskujve tė qafės apo tė shpatullave, qė shkaktohet nga qėndrimi jo i mirė, nga pėrtypja, por edhe nga stresi dhe lodhja. Thuhet se simptomat nuk janė gjithmonė tė qarta dhe dhimbje tė ndryshme tė kokės mund edhe tė bėhen sė bashku. Atėherė, si mund tė kuptojmė se cilit grup i pėrket dhimbja jonė? Nėse vuani shpesh, sistemi mė i mirė ėshtė tė mbani njė ditar ku mund tė shėnoni numrin e goditjeve, frekuencėn e tyre dhe tipin e dhimbjes. Mė pas, kėtė ditar mund ta coni tek njė specialist qė ta shohė dhe tė japė diagnozėn e duhur. Nė rast se dhimbja e kokės ėshtė rastėsore dhe jo edhe aq e fortė, ditari nuk ka cfarė duhet, por njė kurė ėshtė e nevojshme. Sado kronike apo kalimtare tė jetė, cdo dhimbje koke ka ilacin e saj “lehtėsues”.


Keto simptomat e fundit me duket sikur i njoh  :buzeqeshje: 

thnx cuna.

----------


## Apollyon

> po ti prit te kaloje nje tren,pastaj vere koken.
> te kalo menjehere.
> tuka je ti re dreq?


Sjam aq ne depresion jo sa te kaloj ne vetvrasje!

tuka cfar?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ka kohe qe ndjej dhimbje koke, nuk e kam te vazhdueshme por shpesh me dhemb edhe nga stresi qe krijohet ne pune.
> Kam marre ilace, por skam qejf te demtoj stomakun me kto ilace se i kam inat, kshu qe nese ndonjeri ka ndonje ide se si mund ta heq dhimbjen e kokes me metoda te tjera, do ju falenderoja.
> 
> Me Respekt.


_Edhe une aspak sdo ti preferoja ilacet , ilacet jane vetem nje droge qe te heq dhimbjen per nje kohe te caktuar dhe te ben te varur nga ata. 
Do te ishte mire qe ti shohesh gjerat ne menyre sa me pozitive, te jesh i lire dhe i qete si ne pune por edhe ne shtepi.

Une personalisht kam pasur probleme me dhimbjet e kokes gati tere jeten, dhe u mbytesha me medikamente ta largoj kete dhimbje e cila cdoher ktheheshte edhe njeher me madhe dhe me e keqe. Nje shoke me sugjeroi qe sa me shume te pi lengje frutesh dhe gjerat ti shikoj nga e mira, gjithashtu me preferoj qe te tentoj qe nervozen ne baze te mundesive te teren ta menjanoj pasi sipas atij edhe nervoza ishte nje nder shkaqet me kryesore qe sjellin dhimbje koke, pasi bera ndryshime ne zhvillimin e dites sime dhe tash jam gati 99% free nga dhimbjet e kokes.

Pra edhe une do ti preferoj keto veprime.

Gjith te mirat dhe shendet._

----------


## Dorontina

koka dhemb , kur je unt, kur nuk flen mjaft, kur ke ndoj shqetsim, kur ke ftofje,etj etj
sa per neurololog simptomet jan shurma ne vesh nse ke shurme ne vesh (akufene) nji skaner asht i nevojshem per te ditur a asht tensioni apo ndoj qrregullim .
-------------
hapa per kokê ne perendim kemi dafallgan, ne ks jan paracetamol.
dafalgan asht per kok per dhemb per ftofje e merr dhe flen pak.
gjumi asht reparues i kokes ai te qetson te ben tjeter njeri,
kompjuteri vertet te lodh por edhe ta bjen gjumin, duhet me fjet shum, ose me fjet normal 8 orê.
------------------------
kur ke stres e probleme nuk te zen gjumi, gjumi vjen nga i nxeti andaj mbulo koken dhe veshum me tesha te ngrohta e flen shpejt.
------------------------------------------------------
mese miri esht nese je beqar dhashurohu, te gjitha smundjet ikun per mirkel.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dashuro Nese Don Te Jetosh,Pastaj Jeto Nese Te Lejon Dashuria*
--------
mendo pozitivisht
mesova nji gja nga grat ne Ks, nese te dhemb stomaku me pi qaj te lules kamomole me mjalt te sherohet nji qaj ne mengjes nji ne mbramje edhe bile kjo menyr sheron ithatin ne lukth.
roft medicina e popullir
ajo alternative Osteophatie
dhe natyrisht medicina klasike
jo e koruptuar !
kur te thot mjeku ami 1000 euro te sheroj ?
a sherohet ai qe i ap te hollat qe i merr huva kredi apo shet diqka ???????
----------------------
posht korupcioni

----------


## Apollyon

> Dashuro Nese Don Te Jetosh,Pastaj Jeto Nese Te Lejon Dashuria
> --------
> mendo pozitivisht
> mesova nji gja nga grat ne Ks, nese te dhemb stomaku me pi qaj te lules kamomole me mjalt te sherohet nji qaj ne mengjes nji ne mbramje edhe bile kjo menyr sheron ithatin ne lukth.
> roft medicina e popullir
> ajo alternative Osteophatie
> dhe natyrisht medicina klasike
> jo e koruptuar !
> kur te thot mjeku ami 1000 euro te sheroj ?
> ...


Dorontina kte postimin tend eshte per ta cu te portokallia.

ahahahahahhahahahahhaahahhahaha

sa gallate qe je

----------


## Lioness

Pi uje  :buzeqeshje: .  Ne shumicen e rasteve dhimbja e kokes vjen nga dihidratimi.

----------


## Apollyon

Tani qe ma the Lioness u kujtova edhe te them te drejten nuk pi shume uje, ngaqe skam kohe!!
Ndoshta do beje efekt. Faleminderit qe ma kujtove gjithsesi.

----------


## Nyx

> *qeros* shume i sjellshem je bere keto kohet e fundit ? Mos ka ndodhur ndonje gje andej nga nderrmarrja aman . 
> 
> Apollyon , mos u streso . Dhe mos rri me ore te tera ne comp . Ndikon dhe lodhja e syve gjithashtu .


mir e ka Pinku... pastaj dhe duhani qe me pi zotrote ben te veten

ps: hajde te puth icik tullen qe te liroje dhimbja e kokes :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

angel_j duhanin e pi, sepse me duket me qetesues se sa ilacet.. ndoshta eshte thjeshte fiksim i imi.

Pastaj po me puthe tullen ti, cdo gje ndryshon, dhimbja kokes zhduket gjithmone  :ngerdheshje: 



Dorontina je yll  :ngerdheshje: ]


*ps: Faleminderit te gjitheve per pergjigjet e juaja.*

----------


## Clauss

pi uje DHE Jack Daniels, Tennesse.  

PS: ujin e futa kot, se vetem me Jack-un do shuhet postimi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## biligoa

*gezohu kur te dhem koka, e ke plot, c'far tju dhem ature qe e kane bosh, 
 Provoje kur ke dhimbje te madhe, ne avull me uje te nxehte, ri dy tri here nga 2 minuta  shendet*

----------

